# Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

Redaktionell








*Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!​*
Wie anglerfeindlich SPD-Umweltministerin Hendricks ist, hat ja ANGLERDEMO schon x-fach bewiesen.

Erst jetzt wieder aktuell:
 PM ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbote, Das BUMB und die Suche nach dem „sachlichen Grund"

Dazu dann eine Meldung der SHZ aus dem Mai diesen Jahres:
Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie die SHZ berichtet, droht auch dem Heringsbestand in der Ostsee der "Zusammenbruch"..
> 
> https://www.shz.de/regionales/schle...re-der-hering-bereitet-sorgen-id16871496.html
> 
> ...




Wenn ich dann aktuell jetzt im Focus lese, dass nach dem Dorsch nun der Hering das Problem ist, dann werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass Ministerin Frau Hendricks (SPD) hier Angler wieder einschränken will/wird:
http://www.focus.de/wissen/klima/kl...-heringssterben-in-der-ostsee_id_7628444.html



			
				Focus schrieb:
			
		

> _Seit 1990 habe sich die Oberflächentemperatur der Ostsee um 1,5 Grad Celsius erhöht, schreibt das Ministerium in einer Antwort auf eine Anfrage der Grünen-Bundestagsfraktion und äußert sich besorgt über den Fischbestand in der Ostsee. Besonders gefährdet sei demnach der Hering. „Aufgrund der zentralen Stellung des Herings im Ökosystem der Ostsee sind drastische Veränderungen im gesamten Nahrungsnetz, einschließlich der Auswirkungen auf andere Fischbestände, Meeressäugetiere und Seevögel, zu erwarten“, schreibt das Ministerium._



Will jemand wetten?

Dass für Angler auch ein Baglimit beim Hering kommen wird?

*Dazu auch die Umfrage:
Wird für Angler auch ein Baglimit für Hering kommen?*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## JottU (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Wie sollte das aussehen? 30 Stk? #c
Bei Hering denk ich dann eher an Fangverbot. #q
Hätte mit abstimmen aber noch bis morgen warten sollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



JottU schrieb:


> Wie sollte das aussehen? 30 Stk? #c
> Bei Hering denk ich dann eher an Fangverbot. #q


Wär dann ja auch Baglimit:
0
:q:q


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

baglimit für hering? ich denke auch!

in meinem freundeskreis ist es durchaus vorstellbar, dass auf grund des dorschbaglimit und das dadurch verstärkte beangeln der plattfische ein fanglimit auch für diese fischart zeitnahe  ausgesprochen wird.*

*


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> in meinem freundeskreis ist es durchaus vorstellbar, dass auf grund des dorschbaglimit und das dadurch verstärkte beangeln der plattfische ein fanglimit auch für diese fischart zeitnahe  ausgesprochen wird



Plattfisch ist meines Wissens nach bereits in Diskussion im Ministerium Hendricks, aber bisher alles noch unausgegoren und nicht hinsichtlich Durchsetzbarkeit abgestimmt. Es gibt aber offensichtlich Entscheider, die sich das vorstellen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Nö, nicht bei Hendricks, bei EU..

Da wo letzte Woche auch Einbindung der Nordseeangler in Berufsfischereimanagment beschlossen wurde (Nordseeplan, GFP/CFP-Einbindung, Rodust hat das vorangetrieben, alle wieder geschlafen, hängt nun an den Trilog-Verhandlungen).  
Weil das Baglimit nicht aus D sondern aus der EU kommt, wenn...

Das sind wieder Deine "hochstehenden" Damen, die 10.000 Euro an Peta spenden, Deine "Informant(inn)en", gelle?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nö, nicht bei Hendricks, bei EU..
> 
> Da wo letzte Woche auch Einbindung der Nordseeangler in Berufsfischereimanagment beschlossen wurde (Nordseeplan, GFP/CFP-Einbindung, Rodust hat das vorangetrieben, alle wieder geschlafen, hängt nun an den Trilog-Verhandlungen).
> Weil das Baglimit nicht aus D sondern aus der EU kommt, wenn...
> ...



Wenn mir das ein Mitarbeiter aus dem Ministerium erzählt, dass er an diesem Thema arbeitet, wird es wohl stimmen. Heißt ja nicht, dass die EU nicht auch dran ist.

Und die "hochgestellte Dame" (Hauptabteilungsleitung) hat mittlerweile PETA laut eigener Aussage als Erbe ins Testament eingesetzt. Hat aber mit Baglimit eher wenig zu tun ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie anglerfeindlich SPD-Umweltministerin Hendricks ist, hat ja ANGLERDEMO schon x-fach bewiesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Barbara Hendricks ist meiner Einschätzung nach nicht die spitzeste Flunke am Drilling, um nicht zu sagen, das Weib ist genuin doof.

Die Fäden, an denen diese Puppe hängt, führt Flasbarth, selber kein Ausbund an Kompetenz, um nicht zu sagen, ökonomisch und ökologisch unfähig, dafür maximal ideologisch ferngesteuert. Heute Abend wissen wir mehr, wenn das wieder auf eine GroKo rausläuft, könnte uns die Konstellation weitere 4-5 Jahre erhalten bleiben.


----------



## rippi (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Und auch ein Baglimit für den Hering wäre durchaus sinnvoll. Nicht als Tageslimit aber so XXX Stück pro Jahr, damit man den Dünger-Anglern einen Riegel vorschiebt. Leider nicht umsetzbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn mir das ein Mitarbeiter aus dem Ministerium erzählt, dass er an diesem Thema arbeitet, wird es wohl stimmen. Heißt ja nicht, dass die EU nicht auch dran ist.
> 
> Und die "hochgestellte Dame" (Hauptabteilungsleitung) hat mittlerweile PETA laut eigener Aussage als Erbe ins Testament eingesetzt. Hat aber mit Baglimit eher wenig zu tun ...


Dumm nur, dass damit das BMUB rein gar nix damit zu tun hat - als deutsches Ministerium ist das BMEL zuständig und federführend (und auch der in Bonn sitzende Teil und nicht der in Berlin, Referat 614, Seefischereimanagement und -kontrolle, Deutscher CCAMLR- und IWC-Kommissar ).

Aber lass Deine hochstehenden Bekannten ruhig weiter erzählen ;-)

Und welche Abteilung soll die leiten? 
Da ich weder ne Hauptabteilung noch ne Hauptabteilungsleiterin im BMUB entdecken kann:
http://www.bmub.bund.de/fileadmin/Daten_BMU/Organigramme/organigramm_bf.pdf

Kann es sein, dass Deine "Bekannte" gerne Geschichten erzählt??


----------



## Eisbär14 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Baglimit kann gut möglich sein,wenn ich sehe wie Leute am Strelasund Hering Zentnerweise wegschleppen ist der mit sicherheit nicht nur für den Eigenverbrauch.
Larvenmisere beim Hering.... ist mal wieder ein Hausgemachts Problem.
In diesem Jahr hat man ja wieder eine neue Gaspipeline durch den Bodden gebuddelt. Da werden sich die Schweb und Schadstoffe aus dem Schlamm schön über die Pflanzen und den Laich gelegt haben so das die Eier erstickt sind.
Den Rest erledigen die Grundeln.....


----------



## Eisbär14 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn mir das ein Mitarbeiter aus dem Ministerium erzählt, dass er an diesem Thema arbeitet, wird es wohl stimmen. Heißt ja nicht, dass die EU nicht auch dran ist.
> 
> Und die "hochgestellte Dame" (Hauptabteilungsleitung) hat mittlerweile PETA laut eigener Aussage als Erbe ins Testament eingesetzt. Hat aber mit Baglimit eher wenig zu tun ...




Da können wir nur hoffen das die Dame noch lange lebt|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Da können wir nur hoffen das die Dame noch lange lebt|kopfkrat


Ich glaube eher, dass die "Bekannte" halt gerne Geschichten erzählt (wie gesagt, BMUB ist zudem eh nicht zuständig):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber lass Deine hochstehenden Bekannten ruhig weiter erzählen ;-)
> 
> Und welche Abteilung soll die leiten?
> Da ich weder ne Hauptabteilung noch ne Hauptabteilungsleiterin im BMUB entdecken kann:
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Wolfsbarsch, Dorsch, Aal, Meerforelle/ Lachs, Hering, Scholle ==> das ist die diskutierte Reihenfolge in der EU in Bezug auf Regulierungen der Freizeitfischerei!

Fakt ist, dass die EU über die GFP uns Angler weiter einschränken wird.

Ich vermute, dass der Fang von Heringen für Angler vollständig verboten wird (wie auch für die Meerforelle und den Aal).


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Barbara Hendricks ist meiner Einschätzung nach nicht die spitzeste Flunke am Drilling, um nicht zu sagen, das Weib ist genuin doof.
> 
> Die Fäden, an denen diese Puppe hängt, führt Flasbarth, selber kein Ausbund an Kompetenz, um nicht zu sagen, ökonomisch und ökologisch unfähig, dafür maximal ideologisch ferngesteuert. Heute Abend wissen wir mehr, wenn das wieder auf eine GroKo rausläuft, könnte uns die Konstellation weitere 4-5 Jahre erhalten bleiben.




Und wenn Jamaika, dann ist die nächste Puppe grün statt rot ... |uhoh:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und wenn Jamaika, dann ist die nächste Puppe grün statt rot ... |uhoh:




Ein durchaus denkbares Szenario, dann sehen wir, wo die Opportunisten von der FDP am Ende des Tages stehen werden.

Einer grünen Regierungsbeteiligung unter Merkel kann man aber durchaus etwas Positives abgewinnen: Man darf sich nämlich berechtigte Hoffnungen machen, dass Mutti die Grünen als Juniorpartner ähnlich kaputtkoalieren wird, wie es den Sozen aktuell und den Liberalen in der Vergangenheit passiert ist. Das könnte der politische Fangschuß werden! 

Die Eminenzen, welche im Hintergrund die Fäden führen, werden eh grün bleiben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Man darf sich nämlich berechtigte Hoffnungen machen, dass Mutti die Grünen als Juniorpartner ähnlich kaputtkoalieren wird, wie es den Sozen aktuell und den Liberalen in der Vergangenheit passiert ist.



Das mit dem "kaputtkoalieren " soll und darf und will hier nicht politisch diskutiert werden, aber das sei erlaubt zu sage:
Leider hat es das BMUB nicht kaputtkoaliert, sondern die Kaputten dort zu frei gelassen. #d

Zumindest kenne ich keinen aus der CSU (sogar GRÜNEN aus Bayern), der Frau Hendricks nicht auf ihrer eigenen vegetarischen ministeriellen Speisekarte gerne gesehen hätte ... 

Heute abend wird sie von meinem grünen Namensvetter "Toni" ersetzt


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

und eben nochmal:
Für Baglimit(s) ist Minister Schmidt (CSU) zuständig, das ist das Thema hier. 

Hendricks (SPD) für Angelverbot AWZ ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber lass Deine hochstehenden Bekannten ruhig weiter erzählen ;-)
> 
> Und welche Abteilung soll die leiten?
> Da ich weder ne Hauptabteilung noch ne Hauptabteilungsleiterin im BMUB entdecken kann:
> ...



Du vermischt was:

Die Aussage bzgl. des Baglimits kommt von einem Mitarbeiter des Ministeriums, den ich über einen Bekannten kennengelernt habe.

Die "PETA-Dame" leitet eine Hauptabteilung bei meinem Arbeitgeber (Siemens).


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und eben nochmal:
> Für Baglimit(s) ist Minister Schmidt (CSU) zuständig, das ist das Thema hier.




uiuiuiuiuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ...

wer hat nur das Eingansposting geschrieben??? |bigeyes

Hat der TE dednn Frau Hendricks vorhin mit dem Baglimit Hering in Verbindung gebracht und kann sich nicht mehr daran erinnern?
Wer war das nur?



> *Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!​*
> 
> Wie anglerfeindlich SPD-Umweltministerin Hendricks ist, hat ja ANGLERDEMO schon x-fach bewiesen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

@ Toni:
Und?

Natürlich will Hendricks von der EU auch Baglimit als Einschränkung, da wo sie Angeln nicht selber verbieten kann, sie ist nun mal Anglerfeindin..

Grundlage war die Aussage aus ihrem Haus zum Heringbestand im verlinkten FOCUS-Artikel, was nix an Zuständigkeiten ändert. 

Davon ab sind Schmidt und Hendricks immer noch in der gleichen Regierung.



			
				Naturliebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aussage bzgl. des Baglimits kommt von einem Mitarbeiter des Ministeriums, den ich über einen Bekannten kennengelernt habe.


@Naturliebhber:
Und immer noch hat BMUB rein gar nix mit Baglimit zu tun!
EU ist zuständig, und in D für diese Geschichten (meine Behauptung ist nur, dass Hendricks das auch will; nicht dass sie das macht/kann (wie bei natura2000 mit den Verboten, Deine Bekannte kann sich bei mir die Daten zum Abteilungsleiter im BMEL gerne holen, wir stehen nämlich redaktionell mit denen in Verbindung..)..:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dumm nur, dass damit das BMUB rein gar nix damit zu tun hat - als deutsches Ministerium ist das BMEL zuständig und federführend (und auch der in Bonn sitzende Teil und nicht der in Berlin, Referat 614, Seefischereimanagement und -kontrolle, Deutscher CCAMLR- und IWC-Kommissar .



CSU - Schmidt ist da beim Baglimit so anglerfeindlich wie SPD-Hendricks mit ihren Angelbverboten.

Falls es jemand vergessen bei der Nabelschau bayerischer Member hier:
Es geht auch drum, was ihr glaubt, ob das Baglimit für Hering analog dem zu Dorsch kommt.

Ob also die EU das genauso will auf Grund der vom BMUB gelieferten Zahlen und das BMEL das nicht verhindert, sondern  wie beim Baglimit Dorsch mit unterstützt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

@Thomas
Und?

Ich bin der Meinung als Antwort auf @ Sten Hagelvoll, dass Hendricks von einem Grünen,möglicherweise "Toni" ausgewechselt werden wird. Reine Postings im Antwortkontext ...
Den Bezug Hendricks zum Baglimit hast du hergestellt, NICHT ICH. 
Oder siehst du, dass ich Hendricks und Baglimit zusammen nenne? |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

ja, nee, is klar... ;-))


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Toni_1962 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...



Wie gesagt, abseits bayerischer "Theorien" ist die Frage im Thread , ob ihr glaubt, dass das Baglimit für Hering  (angeschoben von Hendricks, umgesetzt von EU über Schmidt) auch kommen wird wie beim Dorsch..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja, nee, is klar... ;-))
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt, abseits bayerischer "Theorien" ist die Frage im Thread , ob ihr glaubt, dass das Baglimit für Hering  (angeschoben von Hendricks, umgesetzt von EU über Schmidt) auch kommen wird wie beim Dorsch..



Meine Meinung: Ja, und zwar mittelfristig nicht nur für Hering.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja, nee, is klar... ;-))
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt, abseits bayerischer "Theorien" ist die Frage im Thread , ob ihr glaubt, dass das Baglimit für Hering  (angeschoben von Hendricks, umgesetzt von EU über Schmidt) auch kommen wird wie beim Dorsch..



Nein, nicht in Form eines Baglimits!


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

was sind  "bayerische Theorien"?

Dein ewiges Geplöcke gegen alles was aus Bayern kommt, ist zunehmend belustigend, obwohl viele aus Bayern sich dich ja nicht mehr antun ... da scheust dich nicht mal Postings in der Zeitfolge falsch einzuordenen und gibst dich sogar Kontextblößen dar ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nein, nicht in Form eines Baglimits!


Also gleich "Baglimit 0"  - komplettes Verbot?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> was sind  "bayerische Theorien"?
> 
> Dein ewiges Geplöcke gegen alles was aus Bayern kommt, ist zunehmend belustigend, obwohl viele aus Bayern sich dich ja nicht mehr antun ... da scheust dich nicht mal Postings in der Zeitfolge falsch einzuordenen und gibst dich sogar Kontextblößen dar ...



Bleibt doch sachlich. 

Wer die Gelegenheit hat, sich einige Hintergrundinformationen anzuhören, lernt jedenfalls, dass Hendricks Ministerium auch zum Thema Baglimit heftig Richtungsentscheidungen treibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

"wird" war bezogen auf Angelverbote.

Nur missverständlich für die, welche missverstehen wollen. 

Schliesslich habe ich in zig Threads schon immer die Zuständigkeiten schon oft genug gepostet, wenn Baglimit und Angelverbote durcheinander geschmissen wurden wurden..

Aber Du hast recht, für einige kann man es nicht jedesmal wieder von neuem deutlich genug von Grund auf ausführen.

Werde mich zukünftig (hoffentlich) besser dran halten und nicht mehr zu viel voraussetzen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Fakt ist, dass das Ministerium bereits die Weichen stellt. Wer auch immer neue Verbote/ Einschränkungen/ Regulierungen auf den Weg bringt. Erst einmal ist das der Anschub. Wenn man so etwas liest, müssen bei allen Anglern die Alarmglocken angehen. So ähnlich hat das beim Baglimit für den Dorsch auch angefangen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Und da hat DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm als betroffene Anglerfeind-Verbände schon genauso versagt wie sie es jetzt auch wieder tun werden.

Auch da würd ich wetten...


----------



## belgischerAngler (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Diese Umfrage ist doch leicht sinnbefreit. Was zählt es denn ob wir Angler denken, dass es (nicht) kommt? Wie das Ganze aufgemacht ist fühlt sich stark nach Meinungsmache. 

Wäre es nicht viel sinnvoller objektiv über pro/contra so wie die Ausgestaltung zu diskutieren? Persönlich bin ich der Meinung, dass jede Fischart mit einem Baglimit belegt werden sollte. Wir betreiben immer noch ein Hobby und nicht hauptberuflichen Nahrungserwerb. Säckeweise Fisch mit nachhause zu nehmen ist meines Erachtens nach nicht mehr zeitgemäß, wobei Einschränkungen fair und sinnvoll (sozial, ökologisch, ökonomisch) zu verteilen sind. Als ich vergangenen Sonntag auf dem Öresund unterwegs war wurde mir ziemlich übel dabei zuzusehen wie ca. 200 Boote und Angelkutter auf dem gleichen Spot stundenlang auf Teufel komm raus alles ins Boot geworfen haben was nur ging.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Du kannst ja so ne Umfrage aufmachen - dazu ist das Forum da. 

Die Umfrage hier ist aber wie die Umfrage hier ist, unabhängig davon, was Du davon hältst.

*Daher:
Einfach ran, mach ne Umfrage auf, wie Du sie für richtig hältst!

Immer ran!!*


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> wobei Einschränkungen fair und sinnvoll (sozial, ökologisch, ökonomisch) zu verteilen sind.



Wenn Einschränkungen (und ich stimme dir zu, dass Einschränkungen nötig sind), dann bitte zu gleichen Teilen für alle Parteien. Nicht wie beim Dorsch-Baglimit, wo die Dorsche vom Angler zum Berufsfischer umverteilt werden. 
Und wenn dann jemand um die Ecke kommt und behauptet, das wäre fair, weil die einen ja vom Fischfang leben müssen und die anderen nicht, lasse ich das überhaupt nicht gelten. Akzeptanz für Fangeinschränkungen gibt es nur bei fairen Vorgaben.


----------



## willmalwassagen (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Ich muss jetzt doch mal fragen. Wieso ist ein Baglimit grundsätzlich schlecht? Hat man doch an jedem Binnengewässer auch.
Und wenn ich seh, dass in Stralsund jeden Tag  die selben Angler Heringe angeln und jammern wenn es mal nur 100 Stk am Tag sind, aber 4 Wochen lang jeden Tag unterwegs sind sieht es eher nach unversteuertem Nebenerwerb aus.  Wer an der Küste lebt und täglich Dorsch und Platte fängt und auf mehrere 100 Fänge pro Jahr kommt steht da bei mir auch unter Verdacht.
Wenn man in Norwegen für 2000 € Urlaub macht darf man auch nur wenige Kilo Filet mit nehmen. Und wenn es zu wenig ist bleibt man einfach weg.
Es scheint halt doch so zu sein, auch Angler fischen über alle Maßen wenn man sie lässt und mancher verdient sich was dazu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Weil wie beim Dorsch die nur rechnerisch eingesparte Quote der Angler die EU-Industriefischer 3-fach oben drauf bekamen, und das nicht mit seriösen Zahlen seitens "Wissenschaft" und Politik - x-mal durchgekaut und hier im Thema zudem Offtopic.


----------



## Sharpo (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Da die Fanggebiete im britischen Gewässern liegen und der Brexit folgt....logische Schlussfolgerung> Baglimit

Ich verstehe nicht wie man als Angler pro Baglimit sein kann während Berufsfischer die grossen Flotten unsere Meere plündern um daraus unter anderem  Fischmehl zu produzieren.

Ich verstehe es nicht!!!!!!

Ich verstehe es nicht wenn diese Fische in die Kühltheke kommen und nach 2 Tagen entsorgt werden weil der Kunde diese Mengen nicht kauft!
Angler aber weiterhin für ein Baglimit sind. 

Ich verstehe es nicht!!!!
Helft mir bitte dies zu verstehen!

Ich als Angler muss mich zurückhalten (Baglimit)  während die Industrie/ Einzelhandel Tonnen von Fisch entsorgt?

Erklärt es mir bitte, ich verstehe es nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Was hat das alles mit dem Thema hier zu tun, in dem datum geht, ob ihr glaubt, dass auch für Aal Baglimit kommt?

Für alles andere gibts doch schon Themen.

Ist lesen und verstehen echt so schwer??????????


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

scheis.................

Erwischt mitm Blutdruck.

SORRY!!!!!!

Hering!!!! 

MEA CULPA!!!

Bin auch zu doof zum lesen und verstehen....


SORRY!!!!!!


----------



## thomas19 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Wenn wir das nächste Mal an die Ostsee fahren, dann machen wir am Besten nur eine Hafenrundfahrt bei Kaffee und Kuchen. Und kommt bloß nicht auf die Idee ein Fischbroetchen zu essen!   
Petri
thomas19


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

darauf wirds rauslaufen


----------



## Fuldaangler (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Man sollte alle Fische mal während der Laichzeit schützen, für alle,Angler und Berufsfischer, und nicht nur im Süßwasser sondern auch im Salzwasser. Etliche Tonnen Skrei, Hering, Platte und sonstwas wird während der Schonzeit in Massen gefangen. Da ist es klar das früher oder später für alles mal ein Baglimit kommt. Wenn ich dann sehe das der Dorsch (Skrei) und auch der Hering keine Chance haben sich fortzupflanzen nur weil die Gier der Menschen nach Profit gesättigt werden soll krieg ich das kotzen. Wenn man sagt wir schützen jetzt alles mal 5 Jahre komplett, während der Laichzeit, um auch mal wieder verschiedene Jahrgänge ranzubekommen und gehen dann geregelt und in Maßen wieder ran dann passt es auch wieder. Der Kutter der seine 5 Tonnen am Tag gefangen hat, aber noch 3 Tonnen im Netz hat, muß die Chance haben diese 3 Tonnen auf den nächsten Fangtag anrechnen zu lassen anstatt diese Fische tot ins Wasser zurückkippen zu müssen. Das ist für den Bestand auch nicht unerheblich.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> scheis.................
> 
> Erwischt mitm Blutdruck.
> 
> ...


ruhig Brauner, ganz ruhig..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



Fuldaangler schrieb:


> Man sollte alle Fische mal während der Laichzeit schützen, für alle,Angler und Berufsfischer, und nicht nur im Süßwasser sondern auch im Salzwasser. Etliche Tonnen Skrei, Hering, Platte und sonstwas wird während der Schonzeit in Massen gefangen. Da ist es klar das früher oder später für alles mal ein Baglimit kommt. Wenn ich dann sehe das der Dorsch (Skrei) und auch der Hering keine Chance haben sich fortzupflanzen nur weil die Gier der Menschen nach Profit gesättigt werden soll krieg ich das kotzen. Wenn man sagt wir schützen jetzt alles mal 5 Jahre komplett, während der Laichzeit, um auch mal wieder verschiedene Jahrgänge ranzubekommen und gehen dann geregelt und in Maßen wieder ran dann passt es auch wieder. Der Kutter der seine 5 Tonnen am Tag gefangen hat, aber noch 3 Tonnen im Netz hat, muß die Chance haben diese 3 Tonnen auf den nächsten Fangtag anrechnen zu lassen anstatt diese Fische tot ins Wasser zurückkippen zu müssen. Das ist für den Bestand auch nicht unerheblich.


Es geht hier nicht ums warum und wieso - zudem wissen Fischereibiologen, dass Deine Annahme falsch ist udn es nicht auf eine Laichschonzeit ankommt, sondern schlicht auf die fischereliche Sterblichkeit..

davon ab war hier die Frage und Thema:
Glaubt ihr, dass Baglimit für Hering (!!! @bastido: :vik::vik::vik kommt??


----------



## allegoric (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Naja mit Hendricks hat sichs erledigt denke ich. Die wird nicht mehr groß zucken können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

falsch in zwei Dingen:
1.:
Mit Baglimit hat sie nicht zu entscheiden

2.:
Sie bleibt im Amt bis zu neuen Regierung und wird "zum Abschied" evtl. Angelverbot AWZ (da ist sie zuständig) noch durchdrücken..

Thema hier:
Glaubt ihr an Baglimit Hering (>>durch EU/Schmidt (CSU), nicht durch Hendricks)


----------



## exstralsunder (25. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

ich glaube nicht, dass ein Baglimit oder was auch immer - für den Hering kommen wird.
Wie will man das kontrollieren?
Beim Dorsch ists relativ einfach. Da guckt man sich die (verbliebenen) Angelkutter bei der Ankunft an.
Eventuell guckt auch mal die Entenpolizei ins Boot eines Anglers.
Aber wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass von März bis Mai ein Trupp Leute auf dem Rügendamm und in den Häfen von Rostock, Stralsund, Greifswald oder Kappeln , abertausende Angler Tag für Tag kontrollieren will...dann stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf. Wie will man das machen? Etwa so:
_*Guten Tag, Fischwachtmeister Brösel. 
Lieber Bürger XY: bitte öffnen Sie ihren Eimer! 
Wir müssen einen dringenden Tatverdacht nachgehen und ihre Heringe nachzählen.
Ah...nur 48 Stück. ....dann dürfen Sie jetzt noch 2 Stück angeln.
Angenehmen Tag noch....ich muss jetzt zum nächsten.*_

Dann gibt es noch abertausende Angler, welche vom Ufer, Belly, oder Angelboot dem Hering nachstellen.

Ich habe mich neulich erst mit einem Besitzer eines Angelladens in Stralsund unterhalten. Als der Rügendamm wegen den Werfern im letzten Jahr gesperrt wurde, gingen die Käufe an Angelkarten und "Heringszubehör" schlagartig zurück.
Profitiert haben wiederum die Bootsvermieter. Sollte man jetzt das seit Jahrhunderte traditionelle Angeln auf Hering verbieten, wird ein gewaltiger finanzieller Ruck durch Meck Pom und Schleswig Holstein gehen.
Der Hering begründete den Reichtum der Hanse und damit der Städte. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass man sich selber ans Bein pinkeln will.


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, dass ein Baglimit oder was auch immer - für den Hering kommen wird.
> *Wie will man das kontrollieren?*
> Beim Dorsch ists relativ einfach. Da guckt man sich die (verbliebenen) Angelkutter bei der Ankunft an.
> Eventuell guckt auch mal die Entenpolizei ins Boot eines Anglers.
> ...



Wie will man das Kontrollieren?

Darüber macht sich ein Politiker keine Gedanken.
Das wird schon mit Hilfe der LFV irgendwie. 
Bootsinhaber werden verpflichtet bei Anlaundung zu kontrollieren etc.

Auch muss nicht wirklich kontrolliert werden. 
Irgendein Angler scheisst schon seinen Nachbar an.


----------



## exstralsunder (25. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Wenn man was nicht kontrollieren kann, dann braucht man es auch nicht beschließen.
Abgesehen davon kann man die entsprechenden Minister(in) - so möglich- an den Eiern packen. Haben die doch einen Amtseid geschworen der da lautet:
"Ich schwöre, mein Amt gerecht und unparteiisch, getreu der Verfassung und den Gesetzen zu führen und meine ganze Kraft dem Wohle des Volkes zu widmen.“

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das zum Wohle des Volkes sein soll....


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Ich liefere das System zur Kontrolle, wenn die eines benötigen. Exstralsunder bestätigt doch, tausende "Hobbyangler" und die fangen genau so  gnadenlos wie die Berufsfischer. Ich kenne auch den Hafen in Rostok. Geh da mal zur Heringszeit hin. Da stehen die Angler Schulter an Schulter über die gesamte Laichzeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Ist immer noch Offtopic hier. 
Es geht weder um pro oder contra, noch um Kontrollen, sondern schlicht um die Frage, wer glaubt, dass das Baglimit für Hering kommen wird.

Wer sich nicht mal an so einfache Regeln halten kann wie zum Thema zu diskutieren statt Offtopic, der muss schon gute Kontrollsystme haben ;-))) 

Hier im Forum bin ich das Kontrollsystem und weise nochmal drauf hin, OnTopic zu bleiben.
Danke ..

;-))


----------



## exstralsunder (26. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht weder um pro oder contra, noch um Kontrollen, sondern schlicht um die Frage, wer glaubt, dass das Baglimit für Hering kommen wird.
> 
> 
> ;-))




Off Topic wird sich bei so einem Thema nicht vermeiden lassen.
Du stellst hier eine Frage in den Raum und die User antworten -teils mit ihren Ängsten und Befürchtungen- oder eben nicht. Soweit menschlich.
Ich denke mal: so eine Antwort wie von "Rolf Spodsbjerg" ist nichtssagend und wenig hilfreich. Da kann auch jeder oben die Umfrage ankreuzeln und gut ist's.

Und nochmal: kommt nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Begriffen - Danke ;-))

Für Sinn oder Unsinn Baglimit gibts ja schon Diskussionen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Es wird ein Baglimit geben Thomas, Du kannst die Umfrage einstellen...

Warum? Weil die EU vermutlich noch in diesem Jahr beschliessen wird, dass die Freizeitfischerei im Meer in die GFP einfliesst. Somit werden alle quotierten Meeresfische auch für Angler quotiert.

Da sich der Heringsbestand negativ entwickelt und die Quoten für die kom. Fischerei gekürzt werden, wird man auch die Fänge der Freizeitfischerei kürzen (siehe Dorsch und Baglimit).

Somit ist die Frage nicht mehr "ob" sondern "wann"!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

sage keine, ich hätte NICHT rechtzeitig gewarnt......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Warum? Weil die EU vermutlich noch in diesem Jahr beschliessen wird, dass die Freizeitfischerei im Meer in die GFP einfliesst. Somit werden alle quotierten Meeresfische auch für Angler quotiert.



Würde das dann nicht auch bedeuten, dass das deutsche Baglimit für Dorsch in ähnlicher Form in allen EU-Ländern kommt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Würde das dann nicht auch bedeuten, dass das deutsche Baglimit für Dorsch in ähnlicher Form in allen EU-Ländern kommt?


Es gibt kein deutsches Baglimit für Dorsch, das ist schon EU-Management (weswegen das BMEL zuständig ist und das BMUB damit rein gar nix zu tun hat).

Was Lars meint, ist aber die Übernahme der gesamten Freizeitfischerei in den EU-Meeren in GFP/CFP (Management der Berufsfischerei), was durchs EU-Parlament durch ist und momentan in den Trilog-Verhandlungen und damit eine andere Rechtsbasis als das jetzige Management bei Dorsch und Wolfsbarsch wie bisher auf reiner Verordnungsbasis darstellt. 

Damit ist dann der Weg rechtlich einwandfrei frei, Anglern für REALE Mehrfänge/quote der EU-Industriefischerei bei allen da quotierten Arten durch rechnerisches Minderfang Baglimit Quote real wegzunehmen im "gemeinsamen" Management.

Ich glaube, dass ich das Thema aufbrachte das erste Mal, ist über ein Jahr her.

Hat aber bisher ja keinen interessiert..

Und hat mit der Frage Ostseehering Baglimit auch nix zu tun - denn das können sie schon wie Dorsch über reines Verordnungsprozedere - es wird nur leichter, wenn alle Angler erstmal europaweit für alle quotierten Arten mit im Berufsfischermanagement sind. 

Und dass das nur der erste Schritt ist, der nächste dann, dass EU auch Fließgewässer managen will statt wie bisher Mitgliedsstaaten (anadrome , schutzbedürftige Arten als Einstieg) , ist schon klar bzw. in konkreter Diskussion (dass auch da nachher keiner sagen kann, er hätte nix gewusst)..


----------



## thomas19 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Mit den Anglern verschwinden dann unangenehme Zeugen, von der Ostsee! Die Gefriertruhen der Discounter sind reichlich gefüllt mit Fischstäbchen, Kabeljaufilet, Rotbarschfilet, Schollenfilet, Zanderfilet usw., da passt es nicht in die schöne, heile Konsumwelt, wenn Ostseeangler bezeugen können, daß die Ostsee mit Schleppnetzen leergefischt wird!
Petri
thomas19


----------



## thanatos (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Nein nicht America ist das Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten sondern Deutschland #6
 zu mindest was unsinnige Verbote ,Einschränkungen ect. pp
 betrifft  
 warum also soll das Baglimit für Hering nicht  kommen . |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



thanatos schrieb:


> Nein nicht America ist das Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten sondern Deutschland #6
> zu mindest was unsinnige Verbote ,Einschränkungen ect. pp
> betrifft
> warum also soll das Baglimit für Hering nicht  kommen . |kopfkrat


Alleine wirste mit der Meinung kaum sein...


----------

